

1968: Engelbart demonstrates the mouse, email, collaborative work, hypertext, video conferencing - DaniFong
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8734787622017763097&q=engelbart

======
iamelgringo
+Ahem+

And, here I thought that Microsoft had ripped off all those ideas from Apple.

+Ahem+

